# Best place to shop in Melbourne



## beerking (12/8/13)

Hey guys , 
Where is the best value LHB store in Melbourne to buy base malt ? Will be in the City Friday and need some help on where to go for 25kg bags . I have gotten malt from G and G before but it was over a year ogo and maybe pricing or competition has improved elsewhere ?


----------



## timmi9191 (12/8/13)

Keg king..


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

Keg king, not really in town though.. Might pay to do a bit of ringing around if you know what you want already


----------



## beerking (12/8/13)

Shouldn't be a hassle to go into the burbs, from memory kk is not to far from the cbd, 20min ? Do they sell briess ?


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

I think so mate, give them a buzz to confirm.


----------



## GalBrew (12/8/13)

I've gotten quite a bit of malt from Core Brewing Concepts. Great pricing, but well out of the CBD. KK is closer.


----------



## Brendandrage (12/8/13)

Grain and grape in yarraville, ask about the grain book


----------



## djar007 (13/8/13)

Keg king don't stock briess. They can get it. But grain and grape do and core brewing concepts do.


----------



## JDW81 (13/8/13)

Just looked up core brewing and was impressed by their bulk prices. Unfortunately for me it is about an hours drive away, so not really worth the effort. I could arrange shipping, but grain and grape is only 20 minutes away and are a bloody good home brew store.


----------



## vittorio (13/8/13)

core brewing concepts, its an online store


----------



## DU99 (13/8/13)

but if you contact core brewing concepts you can pickup..


----------



## Mardoo (13/8/13)

DU99 said:


> but if you contact core brewing concepts you can pickup..


Do they mill?


----------



## GalBrew (13/8/13)

Mardoo said:


> Do they mill?


Yep.


----------



## brente1982 (13/8/13)

is their website suddenly going though some change?


----------



## Edak (13/8/13)

Yeah Micah has decided to improve his web presence as he would like it to evolve. He does allow for pick up but it's from his house. His operating costs aren't quite as high as some of the others and thus those savings he passes on to the customer. 

No affiliation but I like getting my grain from him, he's a chatterbox so watch out.


----------



## Truman42 (13/8/13)

Core Brewing is in Lyndhurst. Straight down the Monash and onto the South Gippy Freeway then left into Lyndhurst at Glasscocks road. Only 45 mins from the CBD If your not in peak hour traffic. 

As said your picking up from his house so hes not fussed about after hours etc if your running late. Ive picked up there on Saturdays, Sundays all over the place you just need to work out a time with Micah but hes very accomodating. (I only live around the corner from him so I'm a bit biased, but he does provide a good service and great prices)


----------



## doon (13/8/13)

He must be making more changes website has been up past few days


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/8/13)

Ive recently been going to dave at greensborough homebrewing and find him very helpful amd fair priced, definitely recommend!


----------



## Helles (13/8/13)

1+ for dave at greenborough home brewing


----------



## Aussmeister (13/8/13)

Dave's great, been going to him for years. pop over on a Friday arvo and have a brew with him.


----------



## Tex083 (13/8/13)

I go to G&G because its close and I went there with my old man when they were in Maidstone.
I have heard good things about Dave from Greensbrough. I have been to cellar plus in Epping - no malts  I think they were looking into it.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (13/8/13)

Another +1 for Dave at Greensborough, Always found him really nice and really looks after home brewers.


----------



## MartinOC (13/8/13)

+2 for Dave at Greensborough.

He's been running a grain "book" ever since he took over from Paul Bowlen (something new for G&G??) & the prices are competitive if you can't be arsed driving all over Melbourne to save a few cents here & there.


----------



## markjd (13/8/13)

MartinOC said:


> +2 for Dave at Greensborough.
> 
> He's been running a grain "book" ever since he took over from Paul Bowlen (something new for G&G??) & the prices are competitive if you can't be arsed driving all over Melbourne to save a few cents here & there.


Grain and Grape have been operating for nearly 20 years, first at their Maidstone store and now at Yarraville; I remember them having the grain book back at the start.


----------

